# Ten point drop on Lyft ratings - No feedback.



## Driver2448 (Mar 8, 2017)

Lyft.

4.97 two weeks ago across 15 rides overall total of 74 rides.

Limited schedule last week and did seven rides. 6 rides were 5 stars but apparently someone must given me a one or two star rating but I have no idea who it is. Total 80 rides.

There was no feedback provided in the weekly summary so I sent a long email to Lyft requesting to dispute all negative 4 stars or less feedback during the last two weeks as I was not given a reason for the bad rating or significant swing in my overall rating.

I included screenshots in the email so they could understand that most of my passengers have had an overall pleasant experience and to see the unusual swing in my overall rating.

A ten point difference just seems to be really weird given that I had no in person complaints.

How is is that people can rate four stars or lower without feedback?

Edit: just heard back from them. I doubt it’s true but he said he was concerned about the significant ratings drop and also thought it was unusual. Negative feedback removed according to them.


----------



## AuxCordBoston (Dec 3, 2016)

Driver2448 said:


> Lyft.
> 
> 4.97 two weeks ago across 15 rides overall total of 74 rides.
> 
> ...


There are other posts about this. Other drivers saw the same thing. It's some kind of glitch. The actual app has your real ratings. My rating dropped from 4.88 to 4.65, but the app says I'm 4.9


----------



## Mista T (Aug 16, 2017)

Big rating drops without feedback are common on Lyft. Do another 100 rated rides and it won't matter.


----------



## unPat (Jul 20, 2016)

Driver2448 said:


> Lyft.
> 
> 4.97 two weeks ago across 15 rides overall total of 74 rides.
> 
> ...


1 star in uber is 1 star. 1 star in lyft is "flag." So be careful giving out 1 stars. They thoroughly check all their 1 star ratings. If you give too many 1 stars , your ratings will drop. Guaranteed .


----------

